# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Travelling to Europe

## lifeonlake

Hello everyone,My wife and I are planning a trip to Split, Croatia in July to attend a wedding. We were thinking of staying there for four days and then hit road to see Munich, Monaco and probably Paris. What's the best way of transportation in and between western Europe.  In addition, for those who have been there and done this before, how do you tend to book for hotel in the various cities as you travel. This is my first trip to Europe and we are spending three weeks in total. thanks for any input.

----------


## GFI

Well, Europe is a heaven on earth and most of the area always getting cold which is looking awesome view. I visited there couple of times even in January as well for ski holidays in Switzerland. I’d recommend you to visit there and make your tour memorable.

----------


## steirbryce

Europe is a one of the best place for tourist and there are lots of the place to visit like Switzerland, Iceland, Germany, France, Austria, Russia and Italy. According to me, Switzerland is a one of the best destination for visitor compare to other europe place.

----------


## stevenmaico

I have just traveled Germany of Europe. And its really the best to travel. I went there for a company conference but I want to go there for family travel of Europe. There are many destinations for traveling there.

----------


## outbreakuk

Yes, I also agree with the fact that Europe is the best place for spending holidays with your family. And, if you have never been to Europe earlier, I would recommend you to take help of holiday organizers who can plan things accordingly.

----------


## susanus

I love travelling in Europe and I am not a single person but also most of the people like travelling in Europe country. There are so many places are in the Europe which is the best but Germany is my one of the favourite places for travelling and i am so excited for go there in Germany.

----------


## hotelssmilford

Europe is heaven on Earth most of the always get cold looking an excellent presentation. Europe is such a wonderful destination for travelling because there are  so many wonderful  places are available for travelling. I suggest Europe  for your summer vacation.

----------


## mikehussy

Tips for traveling to Europe
  A trip to Europe this summer promise many rewards: glimpses of Olympic gold, Bargains from a weakened Euro, and all the perennial pleasures of European culture(art, ruins, food, wine the list goes on). So here are some strategies for making sure those perfect moments don't any snags.
- Bring Extra Cash
- Outsmart Inventable Crowds
- Arrive Early for flights
- Ride the Private Rails
- Make your smartphone Euro- Frienly




Cheap flights to Lagos  |  cheap flights to Orlando

----------


## blynksystems

It is a wonderful place in the for tourism in Europe I must mention this., Especially, I would say that there is a specific places in Europe   and delicious food of Asia.  The locality and people over there are very friendly to tourism.

----------


## lennonrowen

You all are shared the best information regarding Europe travel. There are lots of travel places and many are awesome to travel.

----------


## steefen1

Yes, I also believe the truth with the point that European countries is the best place for investing vacations with your family members. And, if you have never been to European countries previously, I would suggest you to take help of vacation coordinators who can strategy things accordingly. 


Best Brisbane flight with s from London.

Flights to Brisbane from London

----------


## adrina34smit

Most of the people like travelling in Europe country because there are so many places are in the Europe which is the best but Ireland is my one of the favorite places for travelling and i am always so excited for go there in Ireland.

----------


## JulieReeves

You realise the UK is not in the Eurozone, even though it is an EU member state? The UK uses the pound sterling as its currency, other countries use the Euro. The easiest and safest way to access your money is to use the ATMs, you can access your bank account in your own country and get the local currency that way.

Camping is all very well, but in many of those countries, it is illegal to simply set up a tent - not to mention dangerous, as you could very easily the wrong kind of attention. Find out where the official campsites are.

Hotels in Iceland

----------


## davidsmith36

Speaking of thieves, pickpocketing is probably the number one potential dragon you will have on your Europe trip. In basically every major centre in every European country, you will find some element of the worlds oldest crime.

----------

